# How can I limit my wireless network speed



## youj (May 29, 2008)

Recently, my internet speed has been really slow due to my tenants over using the wireless internet. (It took about 3 minutes to just load up this page =( ) I dont want to be mean or to tell them I dont want them to use it too much. I just want to set a limit for wireless internet to maybe 50-100 kbps. I have tried to go to my router settings and try to change a bit, but Im completely baffled by all the technical terms. I am using linksys router WRT160N. I went to the advanced wireless settings and I am faced with these options: 
"
Beacon Interval: 100 ( Default: 100, Milliseconds, Range: 1 - 65535)
DTIM Interval: 1 ( Default: 1, Range: 1 - 255) 
Fragmentation Threshold: 2346 ( Default: 2346, Range: 256 - 2346) 
RTS Threshold: 2347 ( Default: 2347, Range: 0 - 2347) 
"
Can someone explain to me which one of these can limit network speed?

Thanks,


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

None of the above. The wireless settings aren't designed to limit network throughput.

If you really want to throttle the Internet speed, you'll need a router that has real active bandwidth management, which I don't think is offered on that router.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

youj said:


> I don't want to be mean or to tell them I don't want them to use it too much.


A note of warning; your act of kindness may cause you some major problems down the road.

1) Unless your Internet service provider specifically allows sharing your connection with others, you may find yourself disconnected one day for violating the terms of service.

2) If your tenants are doing anything shady, like music file sharing or accessing kiddy porn, you may be getting a letter from the RIAA telling you to pay a fine or be sued or possibly get a not so friendly knock on your door from the police.


----------



## Flyingmunkie (Jun 25, 2007)

try and see if your router is supported by ddwrt if it is ask them how to on their forums www.dd-wrt.com


----------

